# King Diamond



## Defender (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpX-QdG3hgU

I can't tell if this is awesomely hilarious or just pitiful. I really wonder if they actually take their own music seriously.


----------



## emptyF (Nov 11, 2008)

dood, they were serious alright.  this is why i hate 80's music so much:  this was hardcore metal back in the day!


----------



## Defender (Nov 11, 2008)

Were it not for that awful voice it would probably be kinda cool.


----------



## Sedit (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually...I love me some King Diamond.  I first heard him back in the mid 90's.  At first I wasnt too big on the vocals, but than it grew on me.  Now he's actually one of my favorite singers.  Excellent showman too.  And a brilliant lyricist.  Everyone of his records tells a complete horror/ghost story with it's songs (well...the only exceptions we're Fatal Portrait, and The Spiders Lullaby...but even than, they still had a series 3-5 songs on them that we're part of a story).  Some of his ideas touch on some interesting thoughts and concepts too, about religion and whatnot.

Another notable fact is he was possibly the first ACTUAL satanist in metal.  I dunno about nowadays (I don't think he quit, I just think he keeps it more to his own personal life now), but for the longest time he was an avid LaVeyan Satanist, and portrayed such thoughts very openly in his music.  Granted he took it to an almost cartoonish level with HOW he expressed it some songs (LeVayan Satanist don't actually practice human sacrifice, and he's very intelligent, and thus knows this, but he DID find it fun to sing about for a time), but for all in intents and purposes, that who he is.  In fact, thats why he split with Mercyful Fate (initially....there back together now)...they just couldn't deal with his ideals. 

My suggestion...buy, or download Mercyful Fates' "Don't Break The Oath" and Kings' solo record "Abigail" or maybe even "Conspiracy" (tough call).  Give those records a few honest spins, and see if they grow on you too.  They do kinda have that effect.

and for a laugh (King DID have a sense of humor, actually), look up his Christmas EP "No Presents For Christmas".  That, in and of itself, is hilarious.

Oh, and this is a pretty good representation of the man as well:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZswcQQNdHUY

(just for the record, though he resides in Texas now...he is originally from Denmark)


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

It's awesomely hilarious :] .


----------



## LoC (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought it was kind of fun, so I downloaded "The Eye" to check them out. I must still give it a listen though.


----------



## Defender (Dec 2, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Actually...I love me some King Diamond.  I first heard him back in the mid 90's.  At first I wasnt too big on the vocals, but than it grew on me.  Now he's actually one of my favorite singers.  Excellent showman too.  And a brilliant lyricist.  Everyone of his records tells a complete horror/ghost story with it's songs (well...the only exceptions we're Fatal Portrait, and The Spiders Lullaby...but even than, they still had a series 3-5 songs on them that we're part of a story).  Some of his ideas touch on some interesting thoughts and concepts too, about religion and whatnot.
> 
> Another notable fact is he was possibly the first ACTUAL satanist in metal.  I dunno about nowadays (I don't think he quit, I just think he keeps it more to his own personal life now), but for the longest time he was an avid LaVeyan Satanist, and portrayed such thoughts very openly in his music.  Granted he took it to an almost cartoonish level with HOW he expressed it some songs (LeVayan Satanist don't actually practice human sacrifice, and he's very intelligent, and thus knows this, but he DID find it fun to sing about for a time), but for all in intents and purposes, that who he is.  In fact, thats why he split with Mercyful Fate (initially....there back together now)...they just couldn't deal with his ideals.
> 
> ...


I actually own two of his albums from a few years ago, but hadn't listened to him forever.


----------



## Sedit (Dec 2, 2008)

Defender said:


> I actually own two of his albums from a few years ago, but hadn't listened to him forever.


cool!  wich ones?

My personal faves are Abigail, Conspiracy, and for the newer stuff, Spiders' Lullaby

ANYTHING he's done with Mercyful Fate though, is brilliant, IMO.....but for me Don't Break The Oath, and In The Shadows really stick out


----------



## Defender (Dec 2, 2008)

Sedit said:


> cool!  wich ones?
> 
> My personal faves are Abigail, Conspiracy, and for the newer stuff, Spiders' Lullaby
> 
> ANYTHING he's done with Mercyful Fate though, is brilliant, IMO.....but for me Don't Break The Oath, and In The Shadows really stick out


I had his live album and The Puppet Master, and even back when I was very big on metal, they didn't do a whole lot for me, haha.


----------



## Sirrinose (Dec 3, 2008)

HOLY HELL! IT's DOCTOR ROXSO! 


anyway i only like one song with King Diamond on it

and it isn't a king diamond or diamond head song...it's this oone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCS82eV02w8


----------

